# Noisy shower pan



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I just acquired 42 houses for a property management company and 5 of the houses have creaking shower pans and tubs. Fiberglass obviously I'm guessing there is no underlayment there. What have you guys done? I know spray foam will fill in some voids I just don't want it to expand to much and lift it. 

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Use the spray foam for windows. I believe its a blue can instead of red.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

dclarke said:


> Use the spray foam for windows. I believe its a blue can instead of red.


Yeah! It doesn't expand as much


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Spray foam is hackish; but if it is to be used, fill the tubs with water before spraying. That will prevent the tubs from lifting.

A better option would be to use hydraulic cement under the bases. Or if you find the hydraulic cement is setting up too fast, use regular mortar. That will give the bottoms of the tubs and showers a solid base.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I agree the mortar is the best option but in this scenario of working with what's there I think the foam is the better choice.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

If they were willing I would redo them with mortar.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

I have heard it can be drywall tight up against the tub lip.


----------



## Plumber1970 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thinset could be used as well. It has a bonding aspect to it and works awesome.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Foam is the way to go if it can't be pulled.and being a management company you know they're not pulling the pans.haha


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Seal the around the drain cut a whole about four inches up on wall and use conspec non shrink grout. Mix it like thick chocolate milk and poor until it reaches the height you want. Then patch whole.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Place 5 unopened bags of play sand in the shower before you use foam. It will make all the difference in keeping it from raising up if you go the foam route.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Here's the best solution for this I have ever used. Credit to PZ member and mentor, Plumber_Bill. :thumbup: 

I made one similar to this to pump closed cell foam upstream 20' in 3" cast iron to plug it after a pipe burst.

http://parrsplumbing.blogspot.com/2008/11/more-tools-continued.html


----------

